# [UPDATE] .zip SCH-I500_ED04_ED05_Commercial



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

Heres the ED04 to ED05 update, can only be used with the stock recovery...? 
if you have luck with CW let me know... maybe some one can edit it so it can

 ED05 Update .zip (10mb)


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like all it does is apply modem_delta.bin(2.3KB) patch. and re installs all apps, something about boot-from-recovery.p


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

It verifies the system is un-modified, and after that, it patches the modem, removes a few files, and then patches the rest of the system. It just looks fairly complicated because they ship it with just the diff files for patching to make the size of the OTA smaller than downloading a full version of every changed file.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this the update my gf phone keeps trying to download

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------

